# Wheat- 33 lbs for $12.50



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

If any of you live near to an LDS (Mormon) home storage center, they have cases of 6 #10 cans of hard red wheat (33 lbs total) for $12.50.

alan


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Do they ship?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

My understanding is that it is up to the Bishop whether they sell to the public (non LDS) or not. At least that is the way it is here.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I've never had any problems with either buying from their store or using their genealogy services. But I do have several close LDS friends and maybe they are pulling some strings for me. Don't know for sure.

alan


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Staceyy said:


> Do they ship?


The price as shipped is $21.50. 

alan


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

You can order online here... http://www.ldscatalog.com/webapp/wc...=10002&langId=-1&cg1=14087&cg2=&cg3=&cg4=&cg5


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

you could go to the storehouse and get a 25 lb bag for $4.75.... that's the red wheat price. hard white wheat is 6.75 for 25lbs. That's the bulk price - out of the can or mylar bag.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

how would one find out if there is a cannery/ store house near where they (me ) live?

thanks
dean


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

never mind, i found it on their site. the nearest to me is Toronto Ontario waaayyy to far for me to go pick it up.

dean


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> you could go to the storehouse and get a 25 lb bag for $4.75.... that's the red wheat price. hard white wheat is 6.75 for 25lbs. That's the bulk price - out of the can or mylar bag.


Wow. And I just bought one two months ago for $30/50 lb, which is now priced at $39/50lbs, and fully sold out. That was hard white wheat. The best I can get around here is $17/50# for hard red at the feed store for horses.

I think I'll be giving our local center a call. I'm quite happy to find this resource nearby. It is quite a drive, but I will be up that way on Thursday anyhow.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> you could go to the storehouse and get a 25 lb bag for $4.75.... that's the red wheat price. hard white wheat is 6.75 for 25lbs. That's the bulk price - out of the can or mylar bag.


 EXCEPT>>> You didn't point out that you must be a member of the church to purchase from the cannery's. While I think they will let people who are not members of the church purchase online.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> EXCEPT>>> You didn't point out that you must be a member of the church to purchase from the cannery's. While I think they will let people who are not members of the church purchase online.


as someone mentioned, the local bishop decides if non members can buy from the outlets.

as i recall anyway
dean


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a distribution center in my city. But I can't buy from them if I'm not a member of the LDS church?


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

longshot38 said:


> as someone mentioned, the local bishop decides if non members can buy from the outlets.
> 
> as i recall anyway
> dean


No, everything is decided by Salt Lake headquarters. I think you may be speaking of the Bishop's Store house that provides food for the poor. If the poor and needy come to their local bishop he decides what help they need and what is to be provided. Thats different than the Cannery where you purchase year supply. Non-members are not allowed to purchase from the cannery because of the Churches non-profit status.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

A friend of mine, who is Mormon, and I have plans to go to the cannery in San Antonio next month. I believe they will allow me in as long as I go with her, since she is a member of the church.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> No, everything is decided by Salt Lake headquarters. I think you may be speaking of the Bishop's Store house that provides food for the poor. If the poor and needy come to their local bishop he decides what help they need and what is to be provided. Thats different than the Cannery where you purchase year supply. Non-members are not allowed to purchase from the cannery because of the Churches non-profit status.


I don't know that there's a hard and fast rule like that. I would call your local cannery to see what their policy is. Also, anyone buying dry packed (#10 cans generally) goods will need to be willing to work a shift to pack goods. This is how the work gets done, people volunteer and products for everyone get prepared.

Take a look at this thread as well:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=241235


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been a member of the Church for 30 year. ;0) The only way non-members are allowed to go to the cannery is if they are with a member. Whether or not there has been exceptions made to rule I do not know, I'm sure that there has been some exceptions made. Church policies stand that only members are allowed to purchase because of the tax liabilities. The rules are consistent world wide.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I've been a member of the Church for 30 year. ;0) The only way non-members are allowed to go to the cannery is if they are with a member. Whether or not there has been exceptions made to rule I do not know, I'm sure that there has been some exceptions made. Church policies stand that only members are allowed to purchase because of the tax liabilities. The rules are consistent world wide.


That is the way it is here now. I was told by a church member that at one time non members could buy under one of the previous Bishops, but don't personally know that to be a fact.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

This is from a Y2K site (http://www.justpeace.org/nuggetsindex .htm)so is outdated but some might be current.

MORMON CANNERIES TOP 

If you'll call or visit your local Mormon cannery, they have free software that you can use to determine exactly how much of each food item you need for a sensible long-term storage program. To locate the LDS cannery nearest you, call 1-800-453-3860 ext.4164. The following list is a year old and may not be perfectly up-to-date. Note also that some of these ar home phone numbers, so please call at reasonable hours and be very polite. These people are being extraordinarily generous to us. 

AB Calgary, Alberta (403)571-3762 

AB Lethbridge, AB (403)320-1505 or (403)320-1230 

AB Sherwood Park, AB (Edmonton) (403)464-3466 or (403)464-3908 

AK Palmer, AK (Anchorage) ((07)745-3617 

AZ Mesa, AZ (602)967-8551 or (602)833-1112 

AZ Snowflake, AZ (520)536-3458 or (520)739-4562 

AZ St. Johns, AZ (520)337-2436 

AZ Tucson, AZ (520)745-6452 or (520)749-9275 

CA Chico, CA (530)891-0175 or (530)895-0479 

CA Colton, CA (909)824-0486 or (909)794-1691 

CA Concord, CA (510)686-2224 or (707)452-1488 

CA Fountain Valley, CA (714)437-9205 or (714)847-8852 

CA Fresno, CA (209)255-7075 or (209)434-3412 

CA Los Angeles, CA (213)261-6351 or (909)627-2332 

CA Sacramento, CA (916)381-5150 or (209)745-2202 

CA San Diego, CA (619)279-2441 or (619)421-8935 

CA Santa Clara, CA (408)986-1872 or (408)281-1601 

CA Stockton, CA (209)943-1892 or (209)239-2867 

CA Sylmar, CA (San Fernando) (818)833-6696 or (805)297-2320 

CO Aurora, CO (Denver) (303)371-7650 or (303)841-7786 

FL Davie, FL (Fort Lauderdale) (954)581-2165 

FL Jacksonville, FL (904)772-8997 or (954)746-3731 

FL Plant City,FL (Tampa) (813)754-3845 

GA Tucker, GA (Atlanta) (770)908-5782 or(770)279-8178 

HI Honolulu, HI (808)841-6311 or (808)488-2955 

ID Burley, ID (208)678-0434 or (208)678-9366 

ID Garden City, ID (208)375-7893 or (208)895-8623 

ID Idaho Falls, ID (208)529-2201 or (208)523-8957 

ID Pocatello, ID (208)233-1937 or (208)233-9256 

IL Naperville,IL (Chicago) (630)369-1379 or (847)639-7325 

IN Indianapolis, IN (317)872-1754 

LA Slidell, LA (New Orleans) (504)646-2550 

MA Worcester, MA (508)853-6937 or (508)791-0998 

MD Upper Marlboro, MD (Washington, DC) (301)735-5439 

MI Farmington Hill, MI (Detroit) (248)553-2508 or (248)528-3915 

MN Apple Valley, MN (Minneapolis) (612)473-8246 

MO Bridgeton, MO (St. Louis) (314)344-0049 or (314)441-7764 

MO Kansas City, MO (816)453-4269 or (816)737-0426 

MT Missoula, MT (406)721-6914 or (406)728-2381 

NC Greensboro, NC (910)668-2994 or (910)545-1510 

NJ Bridgeport, NJ (Philadelphia) (609)467-0031 

NJ Piscataway, NJ (908)777-9440 

NM Albuqueque, NM (505)877-8620 or (505)293-3320 

NM Farmington, NM (505)326-3506 

NV Las Vegas, NV (702)649-2852 or (702)565-3062 

NV Sparks, NV (Reno) (702)358-8948 or (702)358-8595 

NY Canandaigua NY (716)394-4435 or (716)352-6228 

OH Groveport, OH (614)836-2627 or (614)870-7664 

OH Hiram, OH (Cleveland) (330)569-3113 or (330)274-0220 

OK Oklahoma City, OK (405)691-6788 or (405)364-5982 

ON Etobicoke, ON (Toronto) (416)255-1777 or (905)796-8507 

OR Portland, OR (503)777-5815 or (503)848-0110 

OR Springfield, OR (Eugene) (541)746-6217 or (541)688-5878 

OR St. Paul, OR (503)633-4433 or (503)922-3851 

OR White City, OR (Medford) (541)826-4640 or (541)826-7194 

SC Columbia, SC (803)736-0324 

TN Hendersonville, TN (Nashville) (615)822-5584 

TN Knoxville, TN (423)694-4973 or (423)988-6875 

TX Carrollton, TX (Dallas) (972)242-8595 or (972)985-9810 

TX El Paso, TX (915)566-1335 

TX Houston, TX (281)537-1786 or (281)550-4562 

UT Ogden, UT (801)399-3723 or (801)782-9134 

UT Welfare Square (Salt Lake, UT) (801)240-7370 or (801)253-1122 

VA Chesterfield, VA (Richmond) (804)743-1018 or (804)478-5811 

WA Kennewick, WA (509)735-6454 or (541)922-3851 

WA Kent, WA (Seattle) (253)852-8552 or (253)582-3528 

WA Mount Vernon, WA (360)424-0335 or (360)853-7918 

WA Spokane, WA (509)928-2535 or (509)328-5754 

WY Green River, WY (307)875-3800 

If someone actually can get results from this, I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I've been a member of the Church for 30 year. ;0) The only way non-members are allowed to go to the cannery is if they are with a member. Whether or not there has been exceptions made to rule I do not know, I'm sure that there has been some exceptions made. Church policies stand that only members are allowed to purchase because of the tax liabilities. The rules are consistent world wide.


I'm not trying to contradict you Funky, I agree that generally you need to be a member, or come with a member.

However...

I asked the last time I was at the Boise cannery, and they said non-members were welcome. That's kind of how things work - depending on who you talk to you might get a different answer.

In any case, I'd suggest someone track down a member in their neighborhood or school and arrange a visit. It's a great resource.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> EXCEPT>>> You didn't point out that you must be a member of the church to purchase from the cannery's. While I think they will let people who are not members of the church purchase online.


Yep. and every time I go to the storehouse and ask, that is what they say. But if someone that is not a member asks, they say...."come on over." 

It is the quandry of the century for me. 

BUT..the OP is wheat you can order through the church. You can also order a basic home storage kit - wheat, oats, and a couple other things - already packed in the cans too. It is a great deal for anyone! I hope everyone takes full advantage of it so they can have some food stored away.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> You can order online here... http://www.ldscatalog.com/webapp/wc...=10002&langId=-1&cg1=14087&cg2=&cg3=&cg4=&cg5


I ordered the starter kit a few weeks ago and I'm pleased with it. Shipping is free. The six can wheat order comes to 33 lbs. of red wheat for $21.00 and it's already packaged for long term storage. Their info says the life expectancy for their canned grains is 30 years. When you figure in the cost of supplies to package your own when you buy in bulk, this seems like a pretty good deal.

There may be some ways to get wheat and corn cheaper but, for me, the convenience and ease of buying and storing makes this very do-able. I can order six cans each month without it being a $$ burden. This is in addition to buying extra at the grocery store.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I've been a member of the Church for 30 year. ;0) The only way non-members are allowed to go to the cannery is if they are with a member....The rules are consistent world wide.


The rules may be consistent but the application apparently isn't. I called my local cannery a couple months back and was told that if I was nice, :angel: they would let me can and buy products. They would not turn away someone who is trying to prep for hard times. 

I salute the church who is trying to live within the rules but yet helping us as best they can.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Well, I placed an order (wheat)with LDS yesterday and got a email back today saying they are out of wheat and on back order..shipment date is unknown.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought 6 cases a couple of weeks ago, and now I wish I'd bought more. Hopefully they will restock after the summer harvest. Does anyone know if they ever sell hard white wheat as well as red?

My local LDS cannery told me I can come with a church member, but not on my own. Very nice, but no wiggle room. Bajiay's looking for a SW Ohio member for me (thank you


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, so after reading all of this has anyone ordered on line and recieved the order and not been a member???


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

NanaB- Before I placed my order I wrote to them and said I was not a LDS member but was interested in ordering from them. They said that was no problem if I was not a member. But as I said before I got an email saying wheat is out of stock now.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm not LDS either. I called their online site and talked to a very nice lady. She told me that you don't have to be LDS to order from their online store. Those items cost a little more because they've added some to the price to help cover their costs. 

Using their canneries would be different, though. You would have to have permission and that would depend on the people operating it and how much they had available at the time.


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will take your advice and check with them. Seems to me that would be the cheapest way to go for me at this time. I have not found a source of grains close to where I am. 

Nana b


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Willowdale said:


> I bought 6 cases a couple of weeks ago, and now I wish I'd bought more. Hopefully they will restock after the summer harvest. Does anyone know if they ever sell hard white wheat as well as red?
> 
> My local LDS cannery told me I can come with a church member, but not on my own. Very nice, but no wiggle room. Bajiay's looking for a SW Ohio member for me (thank you


According to this white wheat farmer's association - farmerdirectfoods.com
, many of the white wheat varieties are licensed seed products. There are some listed which aren't. I'm not sure if that plays a part in the availability or not.

BTW, if you look down their product list, you can purchase white wheat already prepared for long term storage with oxygen absorbers in 45 lb. buckets. They also sell them with gamma lids, plain, or 50 lb. bags. Shipping is a killer though. They're located in Kansas and allow pick up from their facility if you're in the area.

If anyone is planning on passing through Kansas into the Chicago area - let me know. Lol.


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not LDS and I ordered online. They said I should recieve my order within 2-3 weeks. It arrived one week after ordering. 

I'm extremely grateful to have been able to buy from the site. It's VERY affordable. I just wished I had ordered more, but will do so at a later time.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I just made an order with LDS and they were out, it's on back order. Looks like a good deal, hope it doesn't take too long. I just bought my first wheat grinder, and can't wait to try it out. Maybe next year I will give growing wheat a try.


----------

